# And sometimes the wood gods smile upon you



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2016)

So I'm cutting up some old doors today to make garden benches and as I cut into this one the warm, nutty smell tells me it ain't pine like the rest of them. I'm pretty sure it's butternut. I'm putting it here so folks can discuss, The house it came out of was built around 1890 or so.

IT AIN'T GONNA BE FOR SALE SO DON'T ASK  

The kick plate yielded a piece that was 13x24x 1 3/8 thick!!! Now to figure out what I want to make with it.

I'd better go check the old doors I used to make the slider for my shed. They came out of the same house......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> IT AIN'T GONNA BE FOR SALE SO DON'T ASK



So you would be willing to trade, or give some away?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

Colin those are some serious Cadillacs ... size 12+?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2016)

You should say a prayer of thanks to the wood gods Colin, great find!! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Colin those are some serious Cadillacs ... size 12+?
> 
> View attachment 99468



Size 14's


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Size 14's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

I actually almost said 14 no joke (which is why I went with 12+), but I didn't want you to get an inferiority complex if they were only 12s.


----------



## phinds (Mar 15, 2016)

yep, sure looks like butternut to me. Nice find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

